# Packaging



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Members,

I know this question has been asked many times before, but I thought it would be easier to have any new/current answers on packing. 

I will be printing my first t-shirts about 100 (Christian T-Shirts). I would like the packaging to be nice, but yet affordable. 

The sizes will be from S to XXL AA2001. I'm looking for clear packging for the shirt and to be placed in a polymailer. What's your suggestions as far as price and size? Thanks alot.


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

When I do mail order fulfilment, I use the free USPS padded mailers and no inner packaging. They're about 9x12 and work great. Plus, they're free if you're shipping USPS. I don't have any suggestions for a clear poly bag since I don't use them, but the free bubble mailers are a good size for 1 to a few shirts once you do find the clear bag you like.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Uline.com has a pretty wide assortment of poly bags. We use a 10"x15" clear poly bag for individual orders. Not too expensive and they do make the shirts look nice.


----------



## princeholiday (Oct 10, 2011)

Just posting my first design.
https://www.facebook.com/3P39V


----------

